# SUBMITTING WORK/getting work



## Luke (Aug 6, 2006)

Okay, I covered, unofficially a protest last week and submitted some photos to various places, newspapers etc.  This got me thinking, does anyone have any tips on submitting to newspapers, I mean, all I did was submit them to various places via email.
Also, any tips about getting connections with modelling agencies in order to shoot models for their folios (and my folio).  I find the hardest bit for me is trying to make connections, if you have tips, please write them!
Luke


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 7, 2006)

- Call and ask them first how they would accept portfolios. Email, website, prints, books, if books/prints; what size etc.
- Find the name of the Photo Editor and personally address  your communication to them - make it brief. They don't have time for essays.
- Don't send your original film/slide as it may get lost in the mail.
- If you are sending in prints/book, make sure you enclose your business card and if possible a postcard which features your sample work(s).
- [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1582973954/sr=1-1/qid=1154951792/ref=pd_bbs_1/102-0889433-6689728?ie=UTF8&s=books"]2006 Photographers Market[/ame]

Hope this helps.


----------



## fotogenik (Aug 12, 2006)

does emailing a photo to the newspaper give them automatic permission to print it?  I have been hesitant about sending shots in to newspapers because I don't wnat them printing it and I get no credit/compensation


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 12, 2006)

Rashadan said:
			
		

> does emailing a photo to the newspaper give them automatic permission to print it?  I have been hesitant about sending shots in to newspapers because I don't wnat them printing it and I get no credit/compensation


When you send it just include something like "If you are interested in publishing these photos, please contact me to discuss pricing"


----------

